# Miami area resort rental wanted



## momeason (May 18, 2014)

I would like a 1 or 2 bedroom villa in the Miami area any week in June.


----------



## momeason (May 19, 2014)

What we need is available in flex change if anyone has a deposit or AC you want to use up. please PM me. I have ways I can help others.


----------



## momeason (May 19, 2014)

*We will pay for rental within guidelines*

Please Pm me if you can help.


----------

